# DESITIN is evil.......



## goosysmom (May 28, 2005)

Ok...

I don't buy the stuff....don't like the way it smells, stains, texture etc....

A friend was over recently and it got left here...

It was put up and away for when she could come back and get it.

DD got her potty stool while I was in the kitchen making lunch and scooted it over...stood on it, climbed on the counter, stood on the counter, and reached up to get it.....that's a different thread in it's entirety....

I finished lunch and we sat and ate...un beknownst to me that the dreaded desitin had made it's way out to the family room......

I cleaned up lunch and she went in to play...our dining/living area is one big area separated by a sofa.....I sat here for a few checking my email after a busy morning playing and heard her laughing and giggling playing with her dollhouse...I can see it from here...

Then I smelled something funny and went over to look and there are dabs of desitin all over the sofa....mind you, the brand spankin new RED slipcover (bc the couch underneath it is a handmedown that is in crappy shape)......and I don't know how to get it out, if it will come out..

I've been working on it with resolve carpet cleaner bc that's the only type of cleaner I have but it's not doing a whole lot....we don't have a washer and dryer of our own so it will be a few days before I can wash it....

The cover was my splurge to make the house/room look nicer bc I started doing some in home care part time (no kiddos today) to help out with bills and such...and now the sofa cover looks as bad as the crappy sofa underneath...

Has anyone ever been successful at getting it out of anything.....I have this great fear that if I do, it will just bleach out and I will have a pretty red sofa with hot pink spots all over it..

I asked dd if she knew she wasn't supposed to get it and climb and rub it on the sofa and she said yes.....she's never done anything like this before....it happened in a 6 minute span I am guessing....5 or so to make lunch (when she was doing the climbing when she said she was going potty..i heard the potty flush).....then lunch then the 6 or so miunutes she was on the front side of the sofa...

UGH.....

thanks


----------



## elmo&zoe (Oct 23, 2006)

OMG, that's awful! Yes, Desitin is evil, I hope someone has an idea how to get it out.
Good luck!


----------



## jbmill2 (Oct 15, 2006)

oh how terrible! I know it has an oil base...though I don't know what gets out oils. good luck!


----------



## goosysmom (May 28, 2005)

thanks.

one site says to use hot soapy water, another says not too..one site says dab, one says blot..one says to use baking soda but the spots aren't big enough..just tiny finger prints all over...

just frustrating...she's never gotten into things like this (she's 2.5) and ith appened in such a short span..she didn't want to go potty with me or help with lunch so she played....no biggie....usually..

lol


----------



## susieinms (Aug 11, 2005)

I really feel for you and your situation, but I have to speak up for Desitin. It has cured rashes that no other cream would touch for my children.

Now as far as cleaning it, buy you a bottle of Simple Green at the automotive section in Walmart. It is a degreaser and has saved countless dipes from Desitin stains.


----------



## twogreencars (Oct 24, 2006)

I've just checked my "Over 2000 amazing cleaning secrets" book by Jeff Bredenberg,and this is what it says:

"Oil-based stains aren't as difficult to get rid of as most people think. Many prewash stin-removal products, such as Spray 'n Wash and Shout, contain special solvents for removing oil and grease."

"For oil-based stains in carpets and upholstery, apply isoporpyl (rubbing) alcohol to a clean white cloth or white paper towel and blot the stain. Discard the dirty towels and repeat using fresh paper towels adn alcohol untilt eh stin is gone...If that treatmetn doesn't remove the stain, try the method for dried portein stain:...lightly apply a solution of 1/4 teaspoon mild dishwashing liquid (one that doesn't contain lanolin or bleach) in 1 quart cold water. Apply the solution to a cloth, adn use a blotting motion to work the solution into the affected area. Blot with a clean paper towel to remove the solution. Rinse by lightly spreaying the stain with water adn then blotting. Do this until all the suds are gone. Then spreay again lightly with water. Don't blot this time. Instead, lay a pad of paper towels over the spot, put a weight on it, and let it dry. If the stain persists, repeat the procedure with a stronger solution: 1/2 teaspoon of liquid detergent (preferably one containing enzymes) per 1 quart of cold water. if that still doesn't completely remove the stain, moisten the stained tufts with 3 percent hydrogen peroxide. Let it stand for 1 hour. Blot and repeat until the carpet or upholstery is stin free. no rinsing is necessary following this procedure, becaue light will cause the peroxide to change to water. To dry, use the method mentioned previoiusly involving a pad of paper towels and a weight. But be careful: Hydrogen peroxide is bleach and can whiten colors."

Let us know how it's going!


----------



## Steve's Wife (Jan 19, 2006)

Oh that stinks! I think all diaper creams are pretty hard core when it comes to staining, but I have to say I do like desitin. And butt paste. Hope it comes out! I know how hard it is to get off your hands, so I can't even imagine!


----------



## tiffer23 (Nov 7, 2005)

I bet Dawn would work.


----------



## mom2olivia (Apr 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tiffer23* 
I bet Dawn would work.

I was just going to suggest some Dawn dish soap.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

I've had good luck using dish detergent to get Destitin out of fleece liners. I agree, it might be worth a try.


----------



## Steady101 (Jun 24, 2004)

Ahh that stinks. I hope you get it to come out.


----------



## goosysmom (May 28, 2005)

dawn didn't work...it's faint now but it's a different color than the rest of the cover....at least they have expensive taste eh??? SIGH....

gonna go back through and read the post about protein stains and go from there.

DH forgot to get Lestoil at the grocery last night....

I washed the spots by hand since we don't have a washer and dryer and a tripto the laundromat at 8pm wasn't happening..LOL

I'll update and let ya'll know how it turns out....figures, the one things that has been bought brand new in our house for awhile...LOL Murphy's Law??


----------



## walkinthepark (Jun 13, 2006)

I would try WD40. Spray the spots and let it set for a minute or two. It should dissolve the Desitin. THEN use Dawn to get the WD40. A purple crayon once found it's way into the dryer at my house. It was a load of brand new school clothes that I just couldn't throw out. WD40 got it ALL out.


----------

